# أخس عليكى يا تويتى



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*أخس عليكى يا تويتى كنت فاكرك اهلاوية طلعتى زمالكاويا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

يعنى هى بتخدعنا طول الفتره اللى فاتت دى :crying:
بس برافو عليك يا ريمووو انك عرفت تجيب الصور دى علشان نكشفها على حقيقتها:3:


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*خلاص بقى نستر عليها ان الله ستار حليم*


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

لا دى اكيد مش اختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى
اختى للابد اهلاوياية

وبعدين يا ابنى اتقى شرها
ممكن ترد وتبقى مشكلة
ومش عاوزين دم احنا 


بس بصراحة
شكلها يجنن
ههههههههههه عجبتنى


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2008)

:new6::new6:

انكشفتي يا فرختنا العزيزة 

وطلعتي مننا وعلينا عماتا دي حاجة تبسطني اننا في نفس الفريق :hlp:
و تم التاكد من انها هي فرختنا يا ريمو

حتي شوف


----------



## K A T Y (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*تحفة يا ريمون*​ 
*اخس عليكي صح يا توتا كدا برضو تخدعينا*​ 
*مالكيش حق:smil8:*​ 
*:t30:يالا بقي بس مكنتش فضحتها كدا قدامنا:t30:*​


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> لا دى اكيد مش اختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى
> اختى للابد اهلاوياية
> *بالدليل طلعت زملكاوية هتكذبى الصور*
> وبعدين يا ابنى اتقى شرها
> ...


*اه فعلا طالعة فى الصور حلوة الظاهر اتصورت وهى جايبة جون*


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



K A T Y قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *تحفة يا ريمون*​
> *اخس عليكي صح يا توتا كدا برضو تخدعينا*​
> ...


*معلش غصب عنى اصل انا راجل جد واحب الجد*


----------



## mero_engel (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*ايه دا ايه دا*
*تويتي زملكاويه *
*التار ولا العار*
*هات البندجه يا هريدي*​


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه دا ايه دا*
> 
> *تويتي زملكاويه *
> *التار ولا العار*
> ...


*خلاص الرحمة دى برده بتجرى على كتاكيت غلابة*


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*اخس عليكى يا تويتى طالما زملكاوية ليه بس تضحكى علينا و تقولى اهلاوية بس عادى يا بنتى مش عارف ليه حاسة بالاطضهاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:
> 
> انكشفتي يا فرختنا العزيزة
> 
> ...



يا قسااااااااوتك يا كوبتك ........... تسيب توته واقفه على السور كده وقاعد تصورها وتضحك عادى خاااالص افرض وقعت دلوقتى نجيب غيرها منين :smil8:


----------



## عماد يعقوب (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

حلو اوى ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

كده يا كوبتك تبقى مع الحج سكوفيلد
اخس عليييييييييييييييكم

وبعدين انتو علشان عارفين ان عندها ظروف ومش بتدخل
بتستغلووا الموقف 
كلة هيترد 
ههههههههه

بس تصدقوا
شكلها تحفة مكنتش اعرف ان اختى عسولة كده
بس شوية تبقى لونها احمر وشوية ابيض
جننتونى بصوا بقى هى من الاخر
اهلاوياية فور ايفررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عماد يعقوب (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> كده يا كوبتك تبقى مع الحج سكوفيلد
> اخس عليييييييييييييييكم
> 
> وبعدين انتو علشان عارفين ان عندها ظروف ومش بتدخل
> ...


 لالالا فراخة دى الاجنبية مش اهلوية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Scofield (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*لا يا فيتا فرخة عميل مزدوج*


----------



## vetaa (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

امممممممممم
اجنبية ومزدوجة
وبعدين بقى

لا اختى لو مش اهلاوية
يبقى خلاص
وداعا يا تويتى 
الا اذا بقيتى اهلاوية 

معلش بقى دة الاهلى يا توتايتى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> يا قسااااااااوتك يا كوبتك ........... تسيب توته واقفه على السور كده وقاعد تصورها وتضحك عادى خاااالص افرض وقعت دلوقتى نجيب غيرها منين :smil8:


 
نجيب بدالها من الجمعية عادي يادونا :t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> كده يا كوبتك تبقى مع الحج سكوفيلد
> اخس عليييييييييييييييكم
> 
> وبعدين انتو علشان عارفين ان عندها ظروف ومش بتدخل
> ...


 
الظاهر اني دايما الحقيقة بتزعل :closedeye


----------



## عماد يعقوب (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> امممممممممم
> اجنبية ومزدوجة
> وبعدين بقى
> 
> ...


احنا كلنا اهوية  يعنى مع بعض


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Coptic Man قال:


> نجيب بدالها من الجمعية عادي يادونا :t30:



لا يا كوبتك انت كده  قاسى قاسى يعنى مفيش كلام :smil8:
يرضيك يعنى اجيب من الجمعيه :ab5:.. فراخ الجمعيه مش بتعمل شوربه:big62:


----------



## Coptic Man (7 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لا يا كوبتك انت كده قاسى قاسى يعنى مفيش كلام :smil8:
> يرضيك يعنى اجيب من الجمعيه :ab5:.. فراخ الجمعيه مش بتعمل شوربه:big62:


 
:t11::t11::t11:

انتي ملكيش حل يا دونااا بقي فراخ الجمعية مش بتعمل شوربة 

لما نشوف فرختنا لما تدخل هيكون ايه رائيها في الموضوع ده :12F616~137:


----------



## BITAR (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*فرختنا  شكلها دايخه من كتر البيض بتاع شم النسيم*
*وواخده فتره نقاهه واستجمام *
*فى مزارع الوادى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> امممممممممم
> اجنبية ومزدوجة
> وبعدين بقى
> 
> ...


*ايوة كده يا فيتا جدعة قاطعى منتجات تويتى لحد ما تقر و تقول هى اهلاوية ولا زملكاوية*


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لا يا كوبتك انت كده قاسى قاسى يعنى مفيش كلام :smil8:
> يرضيك يعنى اجيب من الجمعيه :ab5:.. فراخ الجمعيه مش بتعمل شوربه:big62:


*لا لا ازاى تقولى ان فراخ الجمعية مبتنزلش شوربة ليه مستوردينها من الصومال؟*
*و بعدين تويتى مش بتنزل شربة ليكون فى علمك تويتى بتنزل شرابات اللى بيتلبس فى الرجلين مش اللى بيتشرب*


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



BITAR قال:


> *فرختنا شكلها دايخه من كتر البيض بتاع شم النسيم*
> 
> *وواخده فتره نقاهه واستجمام *
> *فى مزارع الوادى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يا حج اسكت متفكرش تويتى بشم النسيم دى مستحلفالنا و ناوية تحدف علينا البيض:hlp: اللهم اجعل كلامنا خفيف عليها دى فرخة شرانية*


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*يا خرابى الحقو استخبو فرخة فى الطريق جاية تنتقم منا*


----------



## K A T Y (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *يا خرابى الحقو استخبو فرخة فى الطريق جاية تنتقم منا*




_*هههههههههههههههههههه*_

_*جالك الموت يا تارك الصلاة:smil8:*_

_*انا هامشي ياحج  والحق استخبي بقي*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *يا خرابى الحقو استخبو فرخة فى الطريق جاية تنتقم منا*



الحقوااا اجر ووووا بسرررررررررررعه :heat::heat::heat:
دى فرخه شرانيه مش بتعرف تتفاااهم أسألونى انا :941hf:
وفى ختام مشاركتى احب اقولك يا تووووته :smi411:


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *يا خرابى الحقو استخبو فرخة فى الطريق جاية تنتقم منا*


 
لا يا ريمو دي مش فرخة بتاعتنا ابدا دي كتكوته :smil8:

وانا دايما مع الحق ودي مش فرختنا تويتي ده عميل كتكوتي عايز يشوه صورتها الفروجية قدامنا ويحسسنا انه يمتلكها روح الانتقام لا لن نقول هذا علي فرختنا العزيزة ابدا الوديعة المسالمة ابداا ld:

بس خدوا لبالكم برضه علشان فرخة مش هتسكت علي الوضع ده 




​ 
اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد leasantr

ودمتم بخير ( مش عايز شكر يا تويتي رقم حسابي في البنك تعرفيه واشكريني هناك ):t33:


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*سكوفيلد كده خوفتنى منها
وبعدين هتخلينا نشوف الموضوع دة كويس
تفتكر نقعدها فى البيت تانى ولا
ههههههههههه

كووووووووووووووبتك
دى حتى بتعزك يا راجل
نهارك الوان معاهاااااااااا

بس شكلكم كلكم كده
بتعزوها مووووووووووت
ربنا معاكم هتدخلكم
وهتشوفوا اياااااااااااااااام 
ولا بلاش هتشوفوا بعيونكم

انا بلغتكم بس يعنى 
*


----------



## فادية (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

:t11::t11::t11:


*بس  *
*لا تعليق*


 :1286B2~161::1286B2~161::1286B2~161:​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *كووووووووووووووبتك*
> *دى حتى بتعزك يا راجل*
> *نهارك الوان معاهاااااااااا*


 
هو انا عملت ايه بس يا اسنطبولي علشان تقولي كدا

وبعدين يا جرين لاند انا برضه بعزها وخدي لبالك يعني

واطلعي منها يا شيدر بقي علشان تعمر

اتفقنا يا فيتا


----------



## vetaa (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Coptic Man قال:


> هو انا عملت ايه بس يا اسنطبولي علشان تقولي كدا
> 
> وبعدين يا جرين لاند انا برضه بعزها وخدي لبالك يعني
> 
> ...



*مش هطلع منها طبعا
دى اختى يا كوووووووووبتك:hlp:

بصراحة كده مش عاوزاها تعمر
نفسى اشوف دم
فطرنا بقى
ههههههههههه

افكر بقى فى الاتفاق دة
هيتوقف على اية عمولتى مقابل الاتفاق دة:t9:
اياك تقول عليا استغلالية ازعل:smil8:
*


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*خلاص يا كوبتك ده انت فضحتها يبنى*


----------



## Scofield (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*فيتا عاوزين ربع كيلو مع سندويتش فينو*


----------



## Coptic Man (8 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *مش هطلع منها طبعا*
> *دى اختى يا كوووووووووبتك:hlp:*
> 
> *بصراحة كده مش عاوزاها تعمر*
> ...


 
وافرض اختك يعني يا فيتا ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟

مع انك منتجات البان وهي دجاجة مش فاهم ازاي الموضوع ده ( حاجة عجيبة خالص )

وعايزة تشوفي دم ليه بتكرهي فرختنا اوي كدا .. ؟

المشكلة اني مفيش دم ممكن تشوفيه الا دمها هي دي كلها دجاجة يعني * _ * 

يعني ممكن نقفشها ونقدمها ذبيحة سلامة :t30:

ولو عايزة عمولة نبقي برضه متفقين

ايه رائيك في دبوس من فرختنا ولا تحبي كرتونة بيض :t9:

اللي تشوفيه احنا متفقين مش هنختلف يا جرين لاند اوبس قصدي يا اسطنوبولي:closedeye


----------



## mero_engel (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*هههههههههههههه*
*انا جايه اضحك وامشي:new6::new6::new6::new6: *
*شويه تحف*​


----------



## vetaa (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *فيتا عاوزين ربع كيلو مع سندويتش فينو*



*مين اللى بيتكلم

بس عموما
متتعبش نفسك
بطلنا نبيع :t30:
*


----------



## عماد يعقوب (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *مين اللى بيتكلم
> 
> بس عموما
> متتعبش نفسك
> ...



طب مفيش حاجة ناكلها دلوقتى كدة ولا اية


----------



## vetaa (9 مايو 2008)

Coptic Man قال:


> وافرض اختك يعني يا فيتا ايه المشكلة ؟؟؟
> 
> مع انك منتجات البان وهي دجاجة مش فاهم ازاي الموضوع ده ( حاجة عجيبة خالص )
> *معلش بقى يا فندم
> ...



*هيجيلك يوم يا كوبتك
متقلقش كلة قريب قريب:t30:
*


----------



## عماد يعقوب (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *هيجيلك يوم يا كوبتك
> متقلقش كلة قريب قريب:t30:
> *


ههههههههههههههههه كل دة عشانها


----------



## vetaa (9 مايو 2008)

عماد يعقوب قال:


> طب مفيش حاجة ناكلها دلوقتى كدة ولا اية



*هههههههههه
ما قولتلك بطلنا
بس ممكن فى مطبخ المنتدى
تلاقى كتيييييييير 

*


> ههههههههههههههههه كل دة عشانها



*اختى بقى يا عماد
لازم اقوم بالواجب معاها
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## جيلان (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هىىىىىىىىىىىى:ura1::ura1::ura1:
انا اول زملكاوية تشارك بالموضوع
فرحتنى يا سكوفيلد
بقى البت قلبت زمالك خالص كدى
منا عرفاكم يا اهلاوية:new2:
مافيش انتماء
مافيش دم
مافيش داعى     بقى

مدام البت قلبت زمالك:spor2: يبقى محدش يجيب سيرتها
لكن لو كانت اشاعة
يبقى هنم عليها معاكو:smil12:*


----------



## Coptic Man (9 مايو 2008)

_



*معلش بقى يا فندم
اصلنا فى زمن المعجزااااااااات :smil8:*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_

 
_ايوه صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف ياولاد :closedeye_
_
__




*حد يكره اختة برضة لا يا راجل
متقولش كده
بس انت بتولعها ولا اية :t9:*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_

_انا بقول اللي شايفه ...._

_ولا اللي يقول الحق يطلع من البلد يا انسة جرين لاند :hlp:
*



شوفت شوفت وقال بتعزها قال
دة انت ليك يوم اسود معاها
قول اميييييييييييييين:hlp:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_
 
_امين انا ودجاجة نتصافي اطلعي منها انتي يا بيضاء :t33:





*خلاص بطلوا الحكايات دى
اصحى (صباح الفل):smil16:*

أنقر للتوسيع...

_

_انا هرجعها تاني فيه حاجة معاك يا اسنطبولي:t30:_

_
*



كده ابتديت تعقل

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_
_غصب عنك يا اهلاوية :11azy:_
_
*



ههههههههههههههه
هى مش بتحب البيض
ممكن اخده انا مكانها:11azy:

أنقر للتوسيع...

*_
_ليه هترقدي عليهم لهاية لما يفقسوا الخالة والدة برضه:new6:_
_
__
_


> _*لا لو سمحت حدد بقى
> انت بتكلم ميييييييييييييين:smil8:
> انا فيتا حضرتك
> ما قولتلك ركززززززززز
> ...




_حصلنا الرعب يا فيتا خدي لبالك ها اجيب رغيف فاضي المرة الجاية __
_


----------



## عماد يعقوب (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هىىىىىىىىىىىى:ura1::ura1::ura1:
> انا اول زملكاوية تشارك بالموضوع
> فرحتنى يا سكوفيلد
> ...


 اكيد اشاعة  طبعاهههههههه


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2008)

بس خلاص  
اهدو 
جاتكم مصيبه 
ايه ده صداع   مش وراكم امتحانات روحو زاكرو 
:99:​


----------



## Scofield (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *مين اللى بيتكلم*
> 
> *بس عموما*
> *متتعبش نفسك*
> *بطلنا نبيع :t30:*


*عارف بعد ما وزارة الصحة كشفت على جبنتك و لقيتها مسسممة و مخالفة للمواصفات الصحية ولا تصلح للآدمين و البشر*


----------



## Scofield (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *هىىىىىىىىىىىى:ura1::ura1::ura1:*
> *انا اول زملكاوية تشارك بالموضوع*
> *فرحتنى يا سكوفيلد*
> ...


*انا عن نفسى بشجع البرازيل بس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

ههههههههههههههه
هى مش بتحب البيض
ممكن اخده انا مكانها  


ليه هترقدي عليهم لهاية لما يفقسوا الخالة والدة برضه

:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## عماد يعقوب (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هى مش بتحب البيض
> ممكن اخده انا مكانها
> 
> ...



هما شكلهم عاوزن يعمل مزراعة بيض هههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Coptic Man قال:


> _ايوه صحيح اللي يعيش ياما يشوف ياولاد :closedeye_
> *برافو عليك افتكر بس يعنى
> عندك اعتراض ولا حاجة :t9:
> *​
> ...


 *حتى تجيب عشره وانا مالى ولا اعرفك:smil16:
مش بخاف انا  اى خدمة :t30:
*


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *عارف بعد ما وزارة الصحة كشفت على جبنتك و لقيتها مسسممة و مخالفة للمواصفات الصحية ولا تصلح للآدمين و البشر*




*ههههههههههههههه
لا طبعا بلاش اشاعات ماتبقاش مفترى

وبعدين يا فندم انت مش من الآدميين ولا االبشر
انت نسيت ولا اية

يا ايها النبى سكوفيلد :hlp:


*​


----------



## عماد يعقوب (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *حتى تجيب عشره وانا مالى ولا اعرفك:smil16:
> مش بخاف انا  اى خدمة :t30:
> *


كل دة عشان  فراخة


----------



## vetaa (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:



*ومالك فرحانه كده
عجبتك خالص يعنى:smil8:

ليكى يوم انتى كمان
يا ماما دونا:t30:
ههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Scofield (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *لا طبعا بلاش اشاعات ماتبقاش مفترى*​*مش اشاعات دى حقيقة علمية معملية جوهرية مصدقة من وزارة الصحة و الاموات*
> *وبعدين يا فندم انت مش من الآدميين ولا االبشر*
> ...


 
*فعلا انا مش من البشر انا ملاك برئ:94:*


----------



## Scofield (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*وكلمة اخيرة ليكى يا فيتا *
*يجوزوكى عيش توست:gy0000:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *فعلا انا مش من البشر انا ملاك برئ:94:*



:01A0FF~139:


----------



## Coptic Man (10 مايو 2008)

سكفويلد انت فعلا ملاك

بس من الملائكة اللي سقطوا  :gy0000:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*كدة ياتويتى تخدعينا 
اخس عليك ياسكوفيلد كدة تكشفها قدمنا 
ليه ياحبيبتى مستعرية من الزمالك 
ده حتى بقيلوه مطشين وينزل للمظاليم ​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

هههههههههههههههههههه
اخس يا تويتى 
هى دى اخرة العيش والملح
ههههههههههههه
لا بس جامدة جدا ياريمون تويتى قمر ف الصورة سكرررررررررررر
ميرسى ع الموضوع اللذيذ ده​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*والله يسكوفيلد لو جوزوا فيتا لبقسماط 
عرفاه يافيتا ياحبيبتى  الى بسمسم وفيه من ساده 
نقى واختارى *


----------



## جيلان (10 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*فينك يا تويتى
تعالى شوفى بيقولو عليكى ايه:ura1:
باذن الله هتيجى ونتطرد كلناااااااااااا:vava:
معادا المشرفين طبعا:smile01:
وبما ان الموضوع كله مشرفين 
فشكلى انا بس الى هتطرد:smil12:*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



Scofield قال:


> *فعلا انا مش من البشر انا ملاك برئ:94:*


*ميين ده
عنده حق كوبتك الحقيقة
ههههههههههه

اتقى ربنا يا بنى
ده حتى واضح ملايكه
مش سكوفيلد :smil8:

*


> *وكلمة اخيرة ليكى يا فيتا *
> *يجوزوكى عيش توست:gy0000:*



*انا بقول فعلا كفاية عليك كلام كده
اللى قدك ناموا من بدرى
هههههههههه

لا انا مش هتجوز
اتهد بقى:t30:
*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *والله يسكوفيلد لو جوزوا فيتا لبقسماط
> عرفاه يافيتا ياحبيبتى  الى بسمسم وفيه من ساده
> نقى واختارى *



*عسل يا جى جى
لا لو فى محشى ممكن:smil8:

ههههههههههههه
ماشى يا جيجتى يا قمر
ليكى يوم يا غالية:t30:
*


----------



## vetaa (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



جيلان قال:


> *فينك يا تويتى
> تعالى شوفى بيقولو عليكى ايه:ura1:
> باذن الله هتيجى ونتطرد كلناااااااااااا:vava:
> معادا المشرفين طبعا:smile01:
> ...



*متقلقيش يا جيلان
طول ما انتى بتكتبى بالاحمر ده
شوية تانى تبقى اهلاوية
ومحدش يطردك متقلقيش:hlp:
ههههههههههههه


*


----------



## red_pansy (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الظاهر ياتويتى معزتك كبيرة قوووووووووى عندهم من كتير يا ختى ما بيزغطوا فيها ههههههههههههههههه :t30:*

*وسايبة اختك بدافع عنك كل دة وهى برة التلاجة يافرخة اتقى ربنا ( انة لمنتقم جبار ههههههههههههه) :smil8:*

*وبعدين مالك بجبنتى ياواد ياكوبتك احب اقولك انت بتكلم واحدة مش موجودة خالص لان فيتا جبنة قريش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :a4: *

*عايزة اقولك يادونااااااااا بلاش نكدب تويتى بتعمل شووووووربة هايلة جدا وياسلام على الملوخية لما بتتعمل بيها مش بتحتاجى ترقعى بالصوت عليها عشان تطلع حلوة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  30:*

*وبعدين بس انت وهو هش هش بقسماط اية اللى عايزين فيتا تجوزة احنا مش هانقبل باقل من فطيرة هههههههههههههههههههههههه *

*وبعدين ياجدعاااااااااااااااااان انا متأكدة ان تويتى اهلاوية مية فى المية عشان البيض لونة احمر مش ابيض ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الظاهر كدة ليلتى مش هاتعدى على خير انهاردة :hlp:*​


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*اممممم يجوزو فيتا لبقسماط و المأزون كرواسون*


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *ميين ده*
> *عنده حق كوبتك الحقيقة*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*اللى زيك بقى اتعملو سندويتشات و اتاكلو من زمان*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*



			وبعدين بس انت وهو هش هش بقسماط اية اللى عايزين فيتا تجوزة احنا مش هانقبل باقل من فطيرة هههههههههههههههههههههههه 


أنقر للتوسيع...

وعلى راى عادل امام عاوزها بالسكر والا بالحمة ​*


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



vetaa قال:


> *متقلقيش يا جيلان
> طول ما انتى بتكتبى بالاحمر ده
> شوية تانى تبقى اهلاوية
> ومحدش يطردك متقلقيش:hlp:
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
الله هو مش فى خطين حمر فى التيشرت
يا مظلومة يانى
 اهلى ايه الى انتى جاية تقولى عليه الى معرفش يغلب امبى والاتحاد30:
وبعدين روحى شوفى اختك الى مش عارفين نثبتلها هوية دى*


----------



## عماد يعقوب (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> الله هو مش فى خطين حمر فى التيشرت
> يا مظلومة يانى
> اهلى ايه الى انتى جاية تقولى عليه الى معرفش يغلب امبى والاتحاد30:
> وبعدين روحى شوفى اختك الى مش عارفين نثبتلها هوية دى*



انتو مش هتذاكر ولا اية   سيبلى توتيى دى هههههه


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*







اممممممممممم
ايه بيحصل هنااااااااااااا
بتستغلوا فرصه غياااااااى بعنى







بس اقعدوا ساااااكتيييييييييين
ازعجبتووووووووونى

​


----------



## Scofield (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*ايه ده يا فرخة كنتى غايبة علشان تدربى على الكارتيه و تيجى تنتقمى ولا ايه ده انا فكرتك واخد اجازة علشان تبيضى عموما انتى مش قدى صدقينى ضربة واحدة منى هخليكى مكعب ماجى*


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*



twety قال:


> اممممممممممم
> ايه بيحصل هنااااااااااااا
> بتستغلوا فرصه غياااااااى بعنى
> 
> ...



*شاطرة يا تويتى
اختى بصحيح يعنى 
هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## جيلان (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: أخس عليكى يا تويتى*

*





وده دليل يثبت صحة كلام ريمون
منتى لابسة ابيض اهه
يا زملكاوية
جات تكحلها عمتها:yahoo:*


----------

